# Dehumidifier?



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Howdy! I'm looking into buying a dehumidifier to help with curing my soap. Can anyone recommend a good one? I see that Lowes has a few but I'm not sure which one would be best to go with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

There are so many.....my advice, esp. if you are going to be emptying it manually, get the largest one you can. LOL Mine lasted about 2 years and recently died. The one I replaced it with must be smaller because I'm emptying it more often than I ever did the other.


----------

